
Ask HN: Is it too late for a late 30s person to start learning coding - prkvs
I am in my late 30s , i learnt basic C programming in school some 15 years back , means i picked up some basic programming concepts. I work in Software product company in a managerial&#x2F;coordination role. I did make a few failed attempts to start with Python on Coursera , but could never finish the course due to work commitments .<p>In each attempt I manage to reach the basic classes(loops,while,functions etc) and lost from there, i am not able to cross that level and go to intermediate topics. What is the best way to cross that level and move to intermediate concepts?<p>If my objective is to learn coding+other basics so that i could build[1] and maintain my ideas[2] , how should i go about and what should i learn?<p>[1]- A quick Proof of Concept and deploy a working model to demo
[2]- Ideas meaning some Webapps&#x2F;SaaS app
======
pizza
Try looking at bottlepy for a really simple webapp framework in python. Maybe
learning a framework in Python will make it easier to consolidate how Python
all fits together. It's not too late though! It just takes time to pick up the
rhythm.

The first book I used to learn (that made me feel confident about how to put
programs together) when I started Python was Dive Into Python (there's a new
one about Python 3, it's probably where to start nowadays). It was written for
people with some programming experience but I managed to piece together a
broad understanding without much previous programming exposure.

Programming is just another way of learning to build up a logical description
of something. It's like writing an executable proof. Give it a shot!

------
therealunreal
It's not too late, certainly not because of your age. It rather depends on
your personal life and free time (family, time constraints, etc.). My advice
is to go for it when you can spare at least 2 hours per day and you actually
enjoy it.

------
gjvc
Get a project. Having a concrete and useful task at hand is the number one
motivator to find out about the features of any given programming system and
stay using them. Begin simple. Keep it simple. Good luck. :-)

------
adrianN
It's never to late. Buy a book, or follow an online class. Do the exercises.
Programming is not easy, you need to be persistent if you want to make
progress.

